
Xamarin - cia48621793
https://github.com/xamarin
======
jon-wood
While it does comply with title rules, I feel this could use a better title -
have they just moved to Github, or did someone just find Xamarin interesting
and decide to post their Github page?

~~~
sdx23
I agree, don't understand what this post is about.

------
tluyben2
I wrote a PoC (Proof of Concept) a few years ago of recompiling Xamarin iOS
apps to Android without code changes and we released a few apps using that. It
is especially handy for LoB (Line of Business) / internal apps which actually
are very usable like this. Clients loved it as they only had to pay once. It
has parts of the Core Graphics and Core Animation implemented as the last app
I ported with it was heavy on those.

This was before Forms came along. No clue if anyone would be interested in it,
but i'm cleaning up the code to put it on github as open source.

~~~
udkl
This would be interesting. I'm looking to create a MVP for a game like app and
am researching ways to make it cross-platform compatible without sacrificing
performance.

~~~
tluyben2
Check my profile and drop me a mail with stuff you would need for that I can
tell you if it would work.

------
sjmulder
I started experimenting with Xamarin after they made it free with the open
source announcement and I'm cautiously optimistic now. I can work around the
works of Xamarin Studio (or the VS plugin) and I like C# and Swift about
equally, but app startup time specifically seems subpar with Xamarin.

Edit: more on topic, the open source move is fantastic! I felt the money might
be worth it for not only the tooling but also the top notch documentation, but
I've never been able to convince any of my bosses on this.

Apps built with Xamarin (or a similar system where you bind to platform API's)
or so much better to build and use than these cross platform platforms.

------
jon-wood
Since I'm just starting to learn it, does anyone have opinions or tips around
Xamarin? Specifically I'm building a toy Android app to learn the stack, but
I'm curious as to just how much reusability there really is between
Android/iOS and other platforms.

~~~
yulaow
You must know how the UI work in both oses if you want to be capable of using
xamarin efficently. Yeah, there is XamarinForms that tries to solve that
problem, but it is very... bad, right now.

~~~
magnumkarter
Anyone who is serious about cross platform mobile development, whether it be
Xamarin or React, needs to be well versed in Cocoa and the Android SDK.

~~~
rpgmaker
> Anyone who is serious about cross platform mobile development, whether it be
> Xamarin or React, needs to be well versed in Cocoa and the Android SDK.

Then why would I go the Xamarin route in the first place? The whole point is
to avoid having to learn both platforms. Personally, I'd rather struggle with
two _native_ codebases than to struggle learning an imperfect abstraction that
still requires me to learn both platforms.

~~~
jon-wood
For me the point is being able to reuse the core code, in this case the logic
of a small game, but it could be API integration just as easily.

So far the C# abstraction of Android has if anything been easier to use than
the official Java API, or at the very least less verbose.

------
iofj
How does Xamarin compare with other ways to get platform native across all
platforms ? There's haxe (actionscript-like, but typed), which has lots of
libraries. There's QT. I haven't even followed that well which others exist.

~~~
hart_russell
There's also react native.

